# Time to give my Cruze some character



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Bought a couple of patches today while at a vintage store at a farmer's market at the Grove in LA. 










I'll be sewing one of these to the cloth dash in the car; not sure which one though. They were $6 each and are from the 60s or 70s and were found in some factory according to the store. The store was full of vintage items like this. 

Automobile Patches (page 4)

http://shinegallery.com/chpa35.html
http://shinegallery.com/chpa37.html


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

This is a pretty cool idea! 
I like the red one


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am with Collins, I liked the red one. What color is your Cruze?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I like the red one to...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The red one is the one I was planning on. 



Drewsiph87 said:


> I am with Collins, I liked the red one. What color is your Cruze?


Silver exterior, black interior.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I think it needs a moustache


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

I like the red one better.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Bought a couple of patches today while at a vintage store at a farmer's market at the Grove in LA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Andrei, did you ever put this red patch on? If so, do you have any pics of it?


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I didn't see any patches in the interior of his Cruze back at Lordstown in May.
I think he either forgot to do this or changed his mind about it.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

EcoDave said:


> I didn't see any patches in the interior of his Cruze back at Lordstown in May.
> I think he either forgot to do this or changed his mind about it.


Oh okay, got cha.


----------

